How do I post a job? - EsuranceTA
======
Tomte
You don't. That is exclusively for YC companies.

~~~
gus_massa
Just to add that there is also an official monthly thread for job posts. The
latest are in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

@OP Find the correct thread and post there, or wait until next month.

